# Anyone used a pep for hair growth?



## Growth (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe the one i've seen was astressin, but now i can't find it so i may be mistaken


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't say I have used one with hair growth being the goal but I've been dosing 100mcg ghrp-2 and 75mcg cjc-1295 3xdaily for around 2 months now and my hair (which was starting to thin) is thickening up really nicely and I've even got that thin baby hair growing on my hairline aswell. Isn't Follistatin a hair growth inducing peptide?


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been using tb500 to repair damaged tissues and believe it or not it regrew my hair line and made my hair fuller and thicker


----------



## Growth (Dec 5, 2011)

That's good to hear.  I would like to research the ghrp's cjc's and the folli's in the coming months.  
I only noticed the thinning in the last 6 months...i'm not a guy who'd be broken hearted if i went bald but i'd like to keep hair as long as possible haha


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 5, 2011)

Combo with CJC no DAC/IPAM igf lr3 and tb500 grew hair nice and full on my lil research rat


----------



## Growth (Dec 5, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> Combo with CJC no DAC/IPAM igf lr3 and tb500 grew hair nice and full on my lil research rat



I wish i had found you guys sooner.. i have some igf from osta gonna test but next time i'm getting peps, getting from you.  You seem to stand by the product and those on the board seem positive about them too


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 5, 2011)

hmm injecting rats w/ product that is made in who knows where and who knows what else is in it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 5, 2011)

I have gotten some crazy hair growth from GHRP/CJC. But not much was on my head.


----------



## Growth (Dec 5, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I have gotten some crazy hair growth from GHRP/CJC. But not much was on my head.



lol i don't need anymore body hair lol


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you Growth.


----------



## Growth (May 6, 2012)

Peptide Source said:


> Thank you Growth.


Pepsource... is the MGF on your site PEG-MGF?  It is my understanding that this version of MGF is extends MGF active life but immediately able to attach to the igf 1 receptor and is able to do so until all the sites are full or there is no more PEG-MGF available.  Where MGF by itself is used up with in min...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 6, 2012)

Growth said:


> Pepsource... is the MGF on your site PEG-MGF?  It is my understanding that this version of MGF is extends MGF active life but immediately able to attach to the igf 1 receptor and is able to do so until all the sites are full or there is no more PEG-MGF available.  Where MGF by itself is used up with in min...



Peptide source has closed shop my friend.  Don't order anything or send them money.


----------



## Growth (May 6, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Peptide source has closed shop my friend.  Don't order anything or send them money.



Damn...good looking out thanks man!


----------



## TwisT (May 6, 2012)

GH has always shown positive effect on hair growths and density, so obviously any GHRP or CJC is going to have some sort of effect.


----------



## overburdened (May 6, 2012)

TheFlyingHammer said:


> I can't say I have used one with hair growth being the goal but I've been dosing 100mcg ghrp-2 and 75mcg cjc-1295 3xdaily for around 2 months now and my hair (which was starting to thin) is thickening up really nicely and I've even got that thin baby hair growing on my hairline aswell. Isn't Follistatin a hair growth inducing peptide?


follistatin has nothing to do with hair follicles... it is a myostatin inhibitor, and also a fsh inhibitor(yes, you will have lower sperm count from follistatin)


----------



## ELECKTTRUSS (Dec 30, 2014)

How do you mix your FOLLISTATIN? 
How many cc do you use a day?
how many time a day?
only before workout and before going to sleep?
on bottle (1 Follistatin will be god for 10 days or more?
where do you apply the injection ? intramuscular or in your skin? (subcutaneous )


----------



## cornertech (Feb 15, 2015)

interesting...may try on my rat at some point...





Peptide Source said:


> Combo with CJC no DAC/IPAM igf lr3 and tb500 grew hair nice and full on my lil research rat


----------

